# If you caught an Ohio record fish would you....



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Take a picture and let it go or keep It and freeze it so you get your name in the record books. 

I would probly have to keep it so I can get it mounted. That's something that doesn't happen that often even though I do release anything with size normally.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Wasn't this just a thread like a week ago.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Take a pic and let it go. I don't fish for fame.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Take a pic and release. A picture with me next to the fish with the surroundings in the background invokes a more powerful memory association than a mounted fish, for me. Plus, I have also experienced catching the same fish in subsequent years; it is like seeing a good friend again.


----------



## rguitar87 (May 15, 2013)

Picture and let it swim away; I always release fish and only use artificial baits.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

rguitar87 said:


> Picture and let it swim away; I always release fish and only use artificial baits.


Why only artificial. I'm 80% artificial using live bait for catfish only really.


----------



## rguitar87 (May 15, 2013)

Bostonwhaler10 said:


> Why only artificial. I'm 80% artificial using live bait for catfish only really.


Ever since I became a vegetarian I stopped using live baits. I could never give up fishing all together, so I just stick to artificial lures and try my best to never do lasting harm to anything.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I would keep it and get it recorded. I release nearly everything I catch. However, If I caught one that broke a record I would definitely keep it without a second thought and I wouldn't let anyone make me feel "guilty" for doing it either. Any fish that has reached record size is already nearing the end of its life anyways and has already spawned multiple time therefore the genes have already been passed on to many fish in the body of water. There isn't much good to come from releasing that fish.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Fish sticks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I caught a 14 lb. white bass yesterday. Ate it immediately.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> I caught a 14 lb. white bass yesterday. Ate it immediately.


And I thought that was a Sasquatch I saw yesterday ripping apart and devouring some fish like it hadn't eaten for days!


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

I caught a FO rock bass few weeks back. Snapped a pic and kissed it as I was putting him back in the water! Let someone else have fun with it. Besides a FO fish is obviously good genetics so let them produce more


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

im 62 yrs old now and as far as I know I have never caught a record fish of any kind. I do eat a lot of fish and have ate a lot of fish over the yrs. so I wouldn't feel bad at all keeping a record fish. I don't really care that much about having my name in the record books. but if I caught a record walleye or perch or maby a bass I would probably turn it in for the record just so nobody could say you didn't catch no record fish,LOL.

on the other hand I don't fish to catch a record. but I do enjoy catching the big ones. and I do release a lot of fish because I only keep what will be cleaned by me or somebody elce. I would much rather turn a fish loose than to see it go to waste. but if I ever catch one that I would want mounted I would keep it. I have had one 8 lb walleye mounted and one 12 lb permit that I caught in the keys. so I have ate bigger walleyes than I have had mounted. the two fish I have mounted have memeries that go along with them. that's the only reason I had them mounted.

my first walleye ever was a 29 1/2" 9 1/2 lb one I caught ice fishing. I didn't even think about having it mounted but I did eat it. I caught it at a little lake close to home. I weighed it at a local bait shop. there was this man there that said he had fished for years from Canada to tenn and had never caught one that big, and some kid comes in with one caught out of his back door,LOL.
sherman


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Depends on the species....I'm probably letting even a monster carp go  huge crappie, perch, bluegill or other tasty fish is probably a goner. If I catch a 10lb smallie? I'll cross that bridge when I get there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

I got a 19.25" Saturday it's not a F.O. But close n I released immediately well after a quick measure n pic.  Fish on n let others have glory! Eat crappie 















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Fun fact the average 16" smallmouth is almost 8 years old when the life span is 12 years why eat them? Jus wondering?? It's not like they taste great their jus fish. Panfish are much better of a fish 2 eat and they reproduce much faster thus good 2eat??? Jus sayin


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

whereju catch that fish boy

em ere look like some lower lmr fish if i ever see one


----------



## Jaybird_123 (Nov 1, 2012)

Well it came outa the river haha lol jus kiddin the A.P. won't let me disclose excactly where but let's jus say it was the GMR round Dayton  n I'm a Greenville creek guy......uh oh invader alert! Haha 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you hear the grease poppin` in the background? YUM...


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Want my name in a book? Is there Check that comes with that recoord?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

